# Engine Battery Isolator Switch



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We store our MH for 4 weeks or more whilst I work away from home, engine battery drainage has reared its ugly head twice now and I need to find a solution before the lovely site operators become cheesed off with having to jump start me. I don't want to go to the expense of fitting a solar panel.

I'm contemplating fitting a key operated isolator switch to the negative battery terminal. has anyone done this or have any recommendations for a switch type or whatever and where if you fitted one was it mounted.

As ever I value your feedback or recommendations.

ATB

Stewart


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When I used to leave my Smart car at Alicante airport for months at a time I used one of those small solar panels that plug into the cigarette lighter. The Smart one was not live so just ran cables direct to battery with an inline fuse for protection.

Bit more sun in Spain but would probably work outside in UK to keep the battery topped up. Not expensive and easier than fitting a battery isolator.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm using a small portable solar panel that plugs into the ciggie socket, but as my M/H sockets are only live with ignition on, I've wired it direct to the battery through a fuse. Has worked fine this winter - last winter had to "jump" it twice. It's placed in the windscreen which actually faces south-east when parked up so seems to have worked OK for me.

Going to get one of the ciggie sockets rewired come service time, don't really like direct battery connections.

Terry


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Try this battery isolator switch.

Just ordered one but have not fitted it:

http://zoomerroo.co.uk/index.php?target=products&product_id=82

Ian


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

lookback said:


> Try this battery isolator switch.
> 
> Just ordered one but have not fitted it:
> 
> ...


They also do a version that allows you to maintain a fused supply to an alarm for example, when the main supply is disconnected.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a small portable solar panel in the windscreen throughout the year and even in deepest winter in Devon the engine has started first time every time! We haven't used the van since the autumn either!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, to clarify, I cannot expect the storage owner to lift carpets and use a screwdriver to open up the battery cover so was thinking of an easily operated (key preferred) remote switch somewhere in the cab. (Negative terminal is fitted with a lever operated quick release battery clamp as standard)

I purchased a 12w solar panel mounted on dashboard wired through a fuse and double pole switch directly to the battery while in storage but seemingly its not man enough to keep battery level up this dull overcast winter weather.

Thanks all


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd be more inclined to find out whats flattening your battery, rather than disconnecting your battery.
From your Avatar it looks like you have a new Fiat, there will be next to no drain from that as it shuts down completely after 30mins. 
I would suspect you therefore have an aftermarket alarm, pull the fuse for that and then see how long the battery lasts.

My Fiat will start fine after 7 weeks in storage over winter.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

pete4x4 said:


> I'd be more inclined to find out whats flattening your battery, rather than disconnecting your battery.
> From your Avatar it looks like you have a new Fiat, there will be next to no drain from that as it shuts down completely after 30mins.
> I would suspect you therefore have an aftermarket alarm, pull the fuse for that and then see how long the battery lasts.
> 
> My Fiat will start fine after 7 weeks in storage over winter.


Tried all that, spoke to dealer and corresponded with Autotrail who were very helpful but even they stated there was a constant small battery drain and they recommended vehicle run up every 2-3 weeks to top up battery.

Stewart


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am battling this at the moment. My tracker and alarm drain about 1 Amp.Hr per day (40mA). I have let the vehicle battery go flat when parked up and testing makes me think its actual capacity now is about 34 Amp.Hrs. It should be 70 Amp.Hrs.

I tried a 10W panel in the window but failed to produce enough power. The solar glass cuts it by about 50% so maybe normal glass would be ok.

My current idea, not in place yet, is to fit a roof solar panel to my leisure battery and when parked up for long periods connect my two batteries together with CliveMotts fused link. 

Meanwhile I will disconnect my vehicle battery and run my tracker and alarm off my leisure battery. That has a bit more capacity left but was knackered when I got it as it was left dead flat by the dealer. (60 Amp.Hr from 110 Amp.Hr)

If I do run flat I can still start and leisure batteries survive deep cycling better than traction batteries. Still not a good idea to let them go flat! EVER!!! :x


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Stewart

I had a customer a few years ago with an X250 chassis like yours. His battery was left flat for a long period of time and cleared the memory of the ECU. So if you are going to leave the battery disconnect for long periods be careful.

Also the engine battery should last more like 4 weeks (in winter) but depends if theres a tracker, alarm fitted.

Phil


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ken38 said:


> My current idea, not in place yet, is to fit a roof solar panel to my leisure battery and when parked up for long periods connect my two batteries together with CliveMotts fused link.
> EVER!!! :x


If yours is a fairly new Hymer, you may need to use a Schaudt solar regulator in order to preserve full functionality of the Electrobloc system. The regulator is called LRS 1218 and it has outputs to charge both the leisure and engine batteries.

The link below has some useful fact sheets on this topic. Half way down the page there is yellow wording "Solar systems and Electroblocs" - click that to get a pdf outlining compatibility issues.

Philip

< LRS 1218 >


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with Phil, I know what lengths Fiat go to to ensure that only the central locking ECU and the radio memory is powered after 30 minutes and this drain is in the 10s of mA so a 70Ah battery will give you months.

Whatever security devices I would fit would be powered off the leisure battery including the radio. 

I know my battery has little drain on it as the voltage recovers very quickly after 4 weeks or so.

Your autotrail must have some additional power take offs and I agree may also be down on capacity. A long term low rate charge may do it some good.

Have a look at Maplins N48CY and N49CY they may help you find where the drain is.

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These work really well and what we have used since starting

Ebay one

Ebay two


----------

